#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  can not find server

## Vervallen

Hallo,

niet echt een onderdeel van het forum dat niet werkt, maar wel van de site.

Ik krijg deze pag. al een aantal dagen niet geopend. De subdomeinen werken wel gewoon:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/

----------


## Vervallen

vanochtend deed de link het weer.

----------


## axs

We hebben dit ook gemerkt en het probleem werd vannacht opgelost.

----------

